# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Colapso de 300 Colmenas en La Encenada Cocachacra-Artequipa

## Polinizaciones

Estimado Fernando Cilloniz:  
Soy Fernando Oporto, me dedico a la apicultura en forma empresarial brindando el servicio de POLINIZACION a diferentes tipos de cultivo, siempre nos hemos preguntado si la Quinua es melifera, es decir si se puede cosechar miel y polen de esta, en el ultimo año tuvimos reportes de que efectivamente cuando la quinua entra en floracion y que es muy corto tiempo hay una fuerte actividad de las abejas sobre este cultivo y ademas un colega nuestro llego a producir miel de quinua en la irrigacion de Santa Rita de Siguas, la semana pasada por la Ignorancia de un Agricultor de La Encenada,Cocachacra, se vio su cultivo invadido de abejas,pero estas abejas lo unico que realizaban era su trabajo normal de pecoreo, y al realizarlo estan polinizando esta flor la cual mas adelante incrementaria su produccion mejorando considerablemte la calidad en cuanto a sabor, color, aroma, etc,etc, quizas penso que las abejas malograrian los supuestos granos y decidio aplicar un producto: PROCLAIM para eliminar a estas, efectivamente logro su objetivo, tenemos un promedio de 200 a 300 colmenas colapsadas, deseariamos que puedas tocar este tema en el curso que estan realizando para que en un futuro cercano los apicultores que llevan siempre sus colmenas a diferentes cultivos no se vean afectados, al contrario del beneficio economico que los agricultores conseguirian con estos aliados estrategicos.  
Atte.  
Fernando Oporto   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Canadá: seguro apícola para colmenas Artículo: ANA y MEF evalúan viabilidad de dos proyectos para evitar colapso del recurso hídrico en Ica

----------

Juan Carlos Cahuana Velasquez

----------

